# [RISOLTO] Rendere accessibile Apache da remoto

## 5800

Ciao,

dopo il primo iniziale problema con apache mi si presenta questo problema che non son riuscito a risolvere. Spero possiate darmi una mano..  :Smile: 

Ora apache da locale funziona bene, se digito localhost mi collego al server.. Se digito il mio indirizzo IP anche, tutto bene.. Nel router ho impostato le porte in modo che le connessioni sulla porta 80 vengano indirizzate all'ip della LAN dove risiede apache. Però se da un pc esterno alla lan provo a connettermi digitando il mio indirizzo ip non riesco a connettermi, come mai?

Qualche impostazione di Apache da modificare? permessi alle cartelle da settare? 

Grazie!Last edited by 5800 on Sun Mar 15, 2009 7:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MajinJoko

Dall'esterno devi usare l'ip del router.

----------

## 5800

Si, con "il mio indirizzo ip" intendevo l'indirizzo esterno non quello della lan...

----------

## Apetrini

Da fuori, prova a fare una scansione con nmap per vedere cosa succede.

Prova con "nmap -sV ip".

Per curiosità ma quando dici di usare l'ip esterno lo stai provando da fuori della lan? Spero che tu non stia provando ad usare l'indirizzo ip pubblico da dentro la lan.

----------

## 5800

```

PORT     STATE SERVICE  VERSION

80/tcp   open  http     Apache httpd

443/tcp  open  ssl/http Apache httpd

3306/tcp open  mysql    MySQL 5.0.76-log

```

Si, provo dall'esterno della lan a connettermi all'ip pubblico.. Però va in timeout e non si collega..  :Smile: 

----------

## Apetrini

Mi sembra strano questo output di nmap, visto che hai detto di aver forwardato solo la porta 80, le altre non dovrebbero essere aperte.

Ps. gia che hai mysql, prova a vedere se riesci a instaurare una connessione a quella porta li e anche via web alla 443.

Ma che collegamento internet stai usando?, c'è la remota possibilità che tu sia filtrato dal tuo provider.

----------

## 5800

Provato su entrambe le porte ma il risultato è sempre il timeout..

La mia connessione ad internet è Tele2 Adsl..

----------

## Apetrini

se non riesci neanche a parlare con mysql, è ovvio che il problema sia da imputare ad altro, non certo ad apache.

Comunque ora che mi dici che stai usando tele2, se su google cerchi "tele2 blocca porte 80" trovi qualche risultato.

Per fare un test veloce puoi provare ad aprire un altra porta sul router, magari un po' piu alta, tipo 20343 e reindirizzare il tutto sulla 80 del tuo pc. Dovresti riuscire a farlo facilmente dal pannello web del router. Poi "da fuori" apri il browser e batti ip:20343 e vedi cosa succede.

----------

## 5800

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per fare un test veloce puoi provare ad aprire un altra porta sul router, magari un po' piu alta, tipo 20343 e reindirizzare il tutto sulla 80 del tuo pc. Dovresti riuscire a farlo facilmente dal pannello web del router. Poi "da fuori" apri il browser e batti ip:20343 e vedi cosa succede.

 

Cambiando porta dall'esterno mi dice:

```

You don't have permission to access / on this server.

```

Questo l'ho fatto cambiando porta su cui ascolta apache nei file vhost, è giusto? poi ho aperto la porta sul router per il mio ip della lan.. Sul router un netgear non ho visto la possibilità di prendere una porta in entrata ed indirizzarla su un altra nella lan.. :S

----------

## Apetrini

Bene. Ora sei dentro apache.

Abbiamo constatato che Tele2Adsl blocca alcune porte, tra cui la 80.

Quello è un problema di permessi di apache. Probabilmente non hai dato i permessi di lettura alla cartella del sito.

Di solito è qualcosa nella forma "/var/www/localhost/htdocs" ma dipende dal file di configurazione. Comunque sia, assicurati di mettere dentro alla codesta cartella un file index.htm leggibile.

----------

## 5800

Adesso riesco a connettermi.. Però solo alla index di apache.. Invece io dentro alla cartella ho:

```

-rwxr-xr-x 1 apache root           44 14 mar 18:28 index.html

-rw-r--r--  1 apache root           21 15 mar 13:50 info.php

drwxr-xr-x  5 apache 5800 4096 15 mar 10:30 word

```

E devo accedere alla cartella word, dove dentro c'è installato wordpress.. Che in locale funziona ma in remoto quando scrivo ip:20343/word mi viene cancellata la porta 20343 dal'indirizzo e non si connette all'index di wordpress.. :S  Mi tocca cancellare tutto e mettere wordpress direttamente in /var/www/localhost/htdocs ?

----------

## Apetrini

Non so se il problema della porta sia un qualcosa di risolvibile o che creerà problemi. Purtroppo questa era una prova e dubito che wordpress a ogni suo link aggiungerà la porta. Il server dovrebbe essere sulla porta 80, ma questa è bloccata dal tuo isp, l'unica soluzione è chiamare tele2 e chiedere spiegazioni. Attendi che qualche altra anima pia del forum ci dia consiglio.

----------

## 5800

Intanto grazie per l'aiuto... Se prima avevo qualche raro pensiero di tornare a Telecom ora son sempre più forti le motivazioni per farlo...  :Smile: 

Hai ragione dicendo " dubito che wordpress a ogni suo link aggiungerà la porta" in quanto anche se mettessi tutto wordpress in /var/www/localhost/htdocs lui ha comunque delle cartelle a cui accedere, ad esempio per il pannello di controllo e quindi sarei comunque fregato..  :Smile: 

Domani comunque chiamo Tele2, vediamo cosa dicono.. Visto che praticamente ogni sera son loro a chiamare per proporre il passaggio "totale" a loro..

Intanto metto la tag risolto, che per quanto concerne il problema principale di farlo vedere all'esterno è risolto.. E' stata identificata la causa del problema eheh  :Smile: 

----------

## viralex

il metodo migliore è usare un dns dinamico è comodissimo.

molti router lo supportano. si può usare anche un programmino apposta, lo trovare nel portage.. mi pare che si chiami ddclient.

Per chi non lo sapesse con questo metodo si può associare continuamente un indirizzo ip ad un indirizzo http tipo: http://alek.ath.cx o http://myhost.dyndns.com

quindi se cambio ip l'indirizzo http resta lo stesso.  :Wink: 

ah per la porta 80.. nulla l'ho spostato su un altra porta.

----------

## 5800

Quindi tipo con no-ip potrei risolvere? o comunque dovrei scrivere l'indirizzo seguito da :porta? essendo essa diversa da 80..

----------

